# A not so good Coping method, Being angry is better than being sad.



## SweetAndSour (Feb 25, 2012)

I consider the angry state of mind towards my wife is more healthy and appropriate for me to be during these days.

Sometimes I get close to her, or let her get closer to me. Then I start feeling for her, fell sorry for her. My anger starts to dissapear and then I start feeling sad, depressed.

When I am that depressed I am as good as a scarecrow, laying on a corner of a barn.

Then I go to my mind movies folder. There are porn pictures I downloadad from internet there. Faces are not shown women looks like my wife and man looks like the other men (the second). My wife is pale white and OM was black, I don't need to look hard for the pictures for that purpose. 

Then depression goes away, I fell angry again, my blood starts running in my veins, I feel alive again. 

I don't project my anger to anybody, most of the time though I slipt few times. For my wife, it makes me distant to her which is good. It is much easier to go about my daily life in that state than being in constant sorrow. Still, I am not in a good state but I am closer to myself like that.

I know this is not a permanent solutuon. It just make my days easier for the time being.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

I apologize that I haven't read all of your threads.

It sounds like by letting her get close to you sometimes you are attempting to reconcile your marriage? Is that correct? and your W is onboard with that? (ie; affair ended, etc..)


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I think the first step for you is admitting you aren't really angry, you are HURT. I am not angry hardly ever, but I am HURT a lot. And is manifests as anger sometimes. 

Are you at a point where you can look at yourself and judge whether you are truly angry, or just truly hurt, and think its easier to be angry than hurt?


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

SweetAndSour said:


> I consider the angry state of mind towards my wife is more healthy and appropriate for me to be during these days.
> 
> Sometimes I get close to her, or let her get closer to me. Then I start feeling for her, fell sorry for her. My anger starts to dissapear and then I start feeling sad, depressed.
> 
> ...


Does she get to know your anger?
Anger is a demon inside you. It is going to eat you up!


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

You need to finish your other thread. I cannot fill the blanks


----------

